# Lens suitable for motorsport



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im a complete novice when it cones to photography, i have a canon 1100D, however i regularly attend Motorsport events such as BTCC and Time Attack and need a lens suitable for getting closer to the cars as the 18-55mm kit lens isn't suitable.
I have looked at 75-300mm and 55-250mm lenses but it just seems such a minefield any one have any suggestions?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

70-200 / f4 as a reasonable compromise... but you don't mention budget....

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I've got a Canon 55-250mm EF-S IS II - cracking lens for the money.

Well regarded lens for the price.

Just bought a Sigma 120-400 which is in a completely differnet price bracket - used this to shoot the drift photos posted a bit further down.

Go with the Canon 55-250 EF-S IS II - you won't be disappointed.

If you want to see an example of the 55-250 check my BTCC photos from June last year -first time I'd shot motorsport. And first time I'd used the lens properly  www.flickr.com/photos/edbookless


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> 70-200 / f4 as a reasonable compromise... but you don't mention budget....
> 
> - Bret


Yeah -do they come with IS? Think the Canon version is about £500 of the top of my head...

The Canon EF 70-200 IS II F2.8 is bes part of £2k!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

bretti_kivi said:


> 70-200 / f4 as a reasonable compromise... but you don't mention budget....
> 
> - Bret


Haha i know i purposely have'nt as all i seemed to get is your not going to get a decen lense for your budget so tried a different approach haha my budget is about £100-£150 as im a novice obviously dont want to go silly chucking money at it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

EddieB said:


> I've got a Canon 55-250mm EF-S IS II - cracking lens for the money.
> 
> Well regarded lens for the price.
> 
> ...


Okay i think i may, iv seen some on amazon for £129 and one for £149 not sure if their is a difference haha


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Fits within your budget:

http://www.onestop-digital.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=33965

The above is a grey import. I've oredered from them before and tehy get good reviews on Talk Photography.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SUPURB, thanks for the advice, appreciate it


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Another highly reputable dealer with great prices - Flash Camera - I've bought two EOS bodies and a Canon flashgun from Ian Kerr, he's a great guy.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheers, just to confirm may seem silly but the canon 55-250mm lens will fit my canon 1100D wont it?


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep it will fit. It's also the better choice out of the two you have listed. Good lens.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Cheers, just to confirm may seem silly but the canon 55-250mm lens will fit my canon 1100D wont it?


eail the company you want to buy from they will likely know the awnser or look at compatability list on canon spec:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Cheers, just to confirm may seem silly but the canon 55-250mm lens will fit my canon 1100D wont it?


Yes, 100% compatible. For a cheap lens it's surprisingly good, reviews well.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

EddieB said:


> I've got a Canon 55-250mm EF-S IS II - cracking lens for the money.
> 
> Well regarded lens for the price.
> 
> ...


By coincidence I have just ordered the Canon lens myself this afternoon from Amazon (£129.74) after checking various reviews and then web sites for price (Jessops - £249.95!) etc. For the money, given the generally favourable reviews, it looks a decent buy.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Multipla Mick said:


> By coincidence I have just ordered the Canon lens myself this afternoon from Amazon (£129.74) after checking various reviews and then web sites for price (Jessops - £249.95!) etc. For the money, given the generally favourable reviews, it looks a decent buy.


That the one I'm going to get too, did you see the other one for £149? Whats the difference.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> That the one I'm going to get too, did you see the other one for £149? Whats the difference.


No I didn't see that, no idea I'm afraid.


----------



## MelvinPudlebank (Apr 11, 2012)

This is why I love my old Practika 35mm SLR... I picked up a mint condition 70-200mm / f2.8 lens for all of £6! 

But I guess I pay for that in that while you digital guys are snapping away, I'm still playing with settings!  

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Multipla Mick said:


> By coincidence I have just ordered the Canon lens myself this afternoon from Amazon (£129.74) after checking various reviews and then web sites for price (Jessops - £249.95!) etc. For the money, given the generally favourable reviews, it looks a decent buy.


Not happy, amazon now are out of stock of these at this price


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Not happy, amazon now are out of stock of these at this price


Is that the 55-250mm?

Canon eBay Outlet: £139.99


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes it is matey, ill take a look


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

You could always order it from One Stop Digital for the same price? 

It'll probably be with you before the Amazon item as well! If you're nervous about buying from them check talk photography for feedback.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh i wasn't sure where it was from cause not on amazon any more, thanks


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I have the Canon 55-250mm for my 400D. I've taken some fantastic pics with it. Not just motorsport, but since it's motorsport you're interested in here are some my Other Half took of me driving around a track...


































































































As long as you know how to set the camera up you will get good results from this lens. :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Get yourself a decent tripod if you havent got one with a 3 way pan/tilt head ! 
The tripod needs to be heavy enough to be stable in the wind 
with a heavy camera and lens on it, no point with a light one, 
as you want your images crisp, ie blur the car but the backround 
needs to be sharp. Unfortunately you will have to carry it, 
maybe a second hand manfrotto would be a good option. 
Looking forward to seeing your shots with your new lens. 
Keep us posted


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mean & clean said:


> I have the Canon 55-250mm for my 400D. I've taken some fantastic pics with it. Not just motorsport, but since it's motorsport you're interested in here are some my Other Half took of me driving around a track...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thats great, thanks, given me an idea of distance and what photos will be like, just on the lookout for one at decent price now


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

alexj said:


> Get yourself a decent tripod if you havent got one with a 3 way pan/tilt head !
> The tripod needs to be heavy enough to be stable in the wind
> with a heavy camera and lens on it, no point with a light one,
> as you want your images crisp, ie blur the car but the backround
> ...


You don't need a tripod to pan. I pan with my sigma 120-400 fine without the use of a tripod / monopod and its a lot heavier thab the 55-250. My sigma 10-20 is actually heavier than the 55-250.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... I also disagree on the tripod, but I tend to use a monopod with the 100-300 as it's over 1kg. That's for back relief rather than performance. I also find panning with a monopod almost doable.

- Bret


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

You disagree about what about the tripod ? 

Did I mention Panning ?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

alexj said:


> You disagree about what about the tripod ?
> 
> Did I mention Panning ?


Sorry - I thought as you mentioned a pan head and blurring out the background you were referring to panning?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

No problem Eddie...panning is a good skill...

I also like panning for gold, and trepanning

Look forward to playing you lot after our noisey neighbours on Monday !


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

alexj said:


> No problem Eddie...panning is a good skill...
> 
> I also like panning for gold, and trepanning
> 
> Look forward to playing you lot after our noisey neighbours on Monday !


I can't go  - best mates stag do. Gutted as well because it's last game of the season and I've got a load of city mates coming up for it! We'll get battered!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

What battered in the pub or on the field ???


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

alexj said:


> What battered in the pub or on the field ???


Both LOL


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

We'll see about the football, City doing their usual roller coaster act, god bless em !

Wouldnt be the same if they lost that unpredictable nature, not looking to follow utd !


----------

